# Proper steps for creating a DHCP, LDAP and DNS server

## Newbee 12

[quote/]NewBee 12 I have my Gentoo !2.1 Server up and runnign now i would like to create a DNS, LDAP and DHCP on this server that is all it will be running.  My questions are:   :Confused: 

1. Is there a proper order to install and configure these 3 packages.  For example should I emerge LDAP first DHCP second and DNS third?

2. Can/should I emerge the packages I want and configure at a later time?

3. Should this server be hardened after I do all this?

I appricate the community support... you folks have been a real asset to this noob getting her server up and running. 

[/quote]  :Smile: 

----------

## Genone

Do you want these services independent of each other, or get DHCP/DNS information from the LDAP directory? In the first case the installation/configuration order doesn't really matter, in the second case you obviously want to install+setup LDAP first, likely followed by DHCP and DNS coming last. But that also depends on which packages you're actually using. 

LDAP/DHCP/DNS are protocols, not packages. Each protocol can be implemented by multiple alternative packages, and a single package can implement multiple protocols. Also not every package implementing DHCP and/or DNS will support a LDAP backend.

----------

## Newbee 12

I believe so to the first answer, I will be building more servers for our File Sharing, Applications and Telecom.  I am under the assumption that I need to emerge each package OpenLDAP-Bind-DHCP for each of the protocols unless i can find an all in one that works with the Gentoo. I am so new to this that I am really confused on how/what package are used or the best.  I have been researching but to not much use.  All I know is the IT Manger would like a Linux server that runs these protocols.  He wants to rid us of MS products.   Also how or where can I find more information for setting this all up with our existing MS domain.... :?:

----------

